# Flint River WMA



## jrbrown (Nov 4, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody on here had a report on the first hunt?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Wondering the same thing. We're going down for the second hunt in middle November.


----------



## JMP (Nov 5, 2013)

Wish someone would let us know how the first hunt went.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 6, 2013)

JMP said:


> Wish someone would let us know how the first hunt went.



I reconize you. its taking an extra year now, but were all going again. My same group will be down there again. Look foward to seeing ya'll!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Alright, I talked to the area manager and he said there were 12 deer killed. 6 bucks. 2 notable 10's (one scored 140-142) and a huge 8 pointer.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 6, 2013)

Two of the bucks were posted on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR?hc_location=stream


----------



## jrbrown (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Hope their chasing does like crazy next week.


----------



## JMP (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah my same group will be down hope we all kill a big one


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 9, 2013)

They should be moving good its going to be cold . I wish I didn't change to the first hunt I would probably be there,oh well I've got 4 rejections,should make next year


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Nov 18, 2013)

Any news on how well second hunt went?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 18, 2013)

8 total deer killed. Seemed the bigger bucks were hemmed up for the most part. I killed a 3 year old 8 pointer and a doe. Nothing exceptional. One guy shot a wholly whooper and unfortunately could not find the deer. We all still had a blast and look foward to going back!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's my 8 pointer. Wish he was two years older


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 18, 2013)

And my 133lb doe


----------



## Killer (Nov 18, 2013)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Here's my 8 pointer. Wish he was two years older



He could have been one day.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Killer said:


> He could have been one day.



Exactly. I missed judged him running a doe in a clearcut.  Unlike a fish you can't throw them back. I tagged him, filled one of my coolers and moved on.  But he had tremendous potential and that made me sick. It happens to all hunters.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 19, 2013)

Congrats, was hoping to get drawn but changed to the first hunt at the last minute and got rejected, have 4 points now should make it next year


----------

